# What Was Your Childhood Fear?



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh the Irony: I was TERRIFIED of fursuits.
I just remember going to various theme parks, sporting events and birthday parties where there were furry characters and I used to cry and hide behind my mom's legs until they went away. When they tried to play with me and make me stop crying, it freaked me out even more and my mom would have to take me home.
Somewhere along the way as I outgrew that fear and came to really love them, but man they were terrifying for the longest time.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 8, 2012)

The dark, closets, closed spaces, drowning, basements (even with the lights on, i had trouble being there alone), fursuits, robbers, getting stuck in air ducts, and I think by some circumstance, seeing the remade version of the Grinch (not the full movies, just the promos) made me start seeing a Grinch-like poltergeist haunting my dreams.

I was a very scared child.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe being scared of fursuits as a child is yet another cause of furry?

Anyway: Falling through ice, WATER (oh god water), Rapists, teddy bears, dark, slender man ( age 8 ) aliens, airport security, razors, bees, ghosts...


----------



## badlands (Jul 8, 2012)

tractors (bit odd considering i now repair them for a living), heights, cows, horses and bridges (walking under them)


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 8, 2012)

Being lost, which still is my #1 fear next to extreme heights with lackluster or no railings.


----------



## Teal (Jul 8, 2012)

Getting bit by something venomous that causes my skin to melt and stuff. (I learned about poisonous animals when I was two).


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jul 8, 2012)

Serial killers, I saw Friday The 13th when I was six-ish.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 8, 2012)

My mom.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 8, 2012)

Childhood fear?

Pfft, spiders still scare the shit out of me. Heights not so much anymore.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 8, 2012)

When we were still in the Navy, our family dentist was this really fantastic guy who decided to have an assistant pin me down while he yanked out a couple of my teeth without any painkillers or whatnot. I was four or five. 

After that, I was so ballistically terrified of dentists that I'd go into an animal panic on the chair. Screaming, biting, kicking, totally inconsolable. I was otherwise a fairly well-behaved kid too, so. They ended up needing to take me to this child specialist dentist who sedated patients. 

I got over it in my teens, but when I went back to one of the older dentists who'd seen me in a fit, _he_ was a little nervous of _me_. 

I still get a little twitchy in the chair, but nothing serious anymore.


As far as childhood fears that persisted into adulthood, I still dislike swimming or being over water where I can't see the bottom. Even if it's something like Lake Koshkonong where I _know_ it's only 6 feet deep or something, I still feel quite vulnerable about it.


----------



## Brazen (Jul 8, 2012)

People making threads in the wrong forum section.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't honestly remember, but I think it was just failing in school and being held back. I had great grades, but I was scared of it.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 8, 2012)

Heights, spiders, bees are my main fears. I also used to be flat-out terrified of escalators. It's always noteworthy that I'm slightly afraid of large dogs, but mainly their bark: as long as they don't bark at me, I'm fine with them. (especially as I live with an Alsatian, Caesar.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't like the dark and foeti/babies were very disturbing in my view, but those are pretty normal things.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2012)

The dark, volcanoes (Blame Volcano), heights, becoming a man (happened anyway, nothing much I could've done... mom was even more homophobic and scary when I was a kid), other people...




EDIT: Dolls, that was it... fucking life-sized porcelain dolls.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 8, 2012)

Deep water, Large spiders (little 'uns and Trantulas are <3), Death.

Oh, and Wasps/Hornets.


----------



## Twinkles (Jul 8, 2012)

I was afraid of fake skeletons.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 8, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> Maybe being scared of fursuits as a child is yet another cause of furry?



Or maybe they were just scared of people being dressed up with a dead-blank expression and don't understand it well? I doubt they would know about furry at a young age. Not that I'm really scared of them, though.

Uhh yeah this thread isn't really in the right category, but I was scared of being stuck in tight/small places. Maybe I still am, I haven't been in that situation for a long time. I used to be scared of bees.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 8, 2012)

I wasn't afraid of snakes, but my biggest fear when I was a kid was that I would wake up one day and my floor would be made of snakes and my family and I wouldn't be able to leave. D:
I don't even know what brought this on. Probably nightmares.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 8, 2012)

Spiders, snakes, heights the usual. Here's some rather personal ones: I was so afriad of my grandparents hallway, it was so long and constantly dark even during the day. When I was really little I was terrified of Pioson Ivy from Batman the animated series (esp. the episode where she made plantpod ppl, that one made me tell my 2nd grade teacher "I'm afraid of Pioson Ivy." I'm sure she thought the plant lol) I had a very irrational fear of one of my brother's teachers who had diabetes cuz I was afraid I would catch it, and oh yeah: That damn puppet from Goosebumps!!! Creepy...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2012)

Stinging insects and the fire alarm.


----------



## Bark (Jul 8, 2012)

Hm. I used to be terrified of Chucky. I didn't like sitting at tables with long table clothes as I was positive he was going to drag me under and stab me. 
My mother used to have this bride of Frakenstein mask that I did not like at all. Searching in her closet for something was always scary because I thought the damn thing would fall on me.
My mother had a boyfriend that I never really felt safe around. He's a bit weird. I always feared that we'd get a phone call saying that he'd killed my mother.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 8, 2012)

Any kind of insect. I don't mind most of them now but the stinging ones still scare me quite a bit. I absolutely hate turbulence in aircraft. I freak out every single time. I can't go anywhere near deep(ish) water in fear of drowning (shallow water is fine but anything above the middle of my upper body, just hate it). Also, when I was a kid, I always used to have a lamp on next to my bed because I was very frightened of the dark, I used to scream until my mom turned it on.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 8, 2012)

Moved to OT since it wasn't really furry related.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 8, 2012)

that scene in Mrs. Doubtfire where the mask falls off and then that car runs over it and squishes it and wow i can't even talk about this right now


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 8, 2012)

- Adults arguing or fighting. (Which stems from my parents fighting.) 
- Drunk people. (Again, stems back to my parents fighting.)
- Any kind of carnival / fair / amusement park ride that takes you upside down.
- The idea of being kidnapped and raped. (I blame my grandmother on this one. She screamed at me when I was like 5, that if I ever talked to a stranger, or strayed too far away, that I would get kidnapped / hurt / etc and thrown dead into a ditch somewhere. And described rape to me in graphic detail. Her intentions were good... but yeesh. Holy fuck, did it scare me.)
- Being alone. (Because I thought I would get kidnapped.)
- Shitty driving.
- The idea of a fire breaking out in our house. (Used to have a ton of nightmares about this.)
- Getting left in the car by myself. (Grandma, again.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2012)

If I knew how bad my life was going to be when I hit adulthood growing up would have been my worst fear.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 9, 2012)

The dark, Skeletons and Swarming insects (mainly ants).


----------



## Pike (Jul 10, 2012)

Moths, and I'm still terrified of them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 10, 2012)

This. And that movie The Mask. I can't look at the latter anymore. I don't know why the dumb stuff frightened me as a kid. I sat in front of Nightmare on Elm Street, Exorcism, HellRaiser, and Wishmaster. Never phased. Jumped, but no tears or nightmares. If my dad angered an Armos...BYE! Nightmares till I thirteen. And don't get me started on that damn movie. 
Make it go away. T-T


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 10, 2012)

My greatest fear as a child was that my parents would get divorced. 

...and they ended up getting divorced.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2012)

Pike said:


> Moths, and I'm still terrified of them.



I always found them adorable, and my brother used to eat them actually.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm, I used to be scared of many things, but the biggest is/was things I couldn't see in the water.All the water down is about as easy to see through as clay.Oh, and heights, too. Funny, as I always used to jump off the high points in the playground.And I hate most spiders... XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 10, 2012)

WanderingFox said:


> My greatest fear as a child was that my parents would get divorced.
> 
> ...and they ended up getting divorced.



I know that feel, bro. No seriously. I've been without my dad for 11 years.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 10, 2012)

When I was little, I was afraid of ambulances (mainly because I was dragged into one when I was little and dying because I couldn't breathe from the pneumonia...), police cars, and anything else with a loud siren and flashing lights. I'm still afraid of heights, spiders and bees/wasps/hornets/anything with a stinger.


----------



## kman (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone remember that nightmare where you just keep falling through a strange space, falling, and falling, never hitting anything or getting close to anything ?

That. They finally stopped somewhere in my early teens, but I hated those dreams with a passion, no control, no end, just constantly free-falling


----------



## Ricky (Jul 10, 2012)

running out of drugs/alcohol


----------



## Elric (Jul 11, 2012)

I was terrified of the dark when I was a child. I had to have a light on when I wen to sleep.


----------



## Vulkan (Jul 11, 2012)

Dogs, Boats, The Ocean and, Lakes.


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 11, 2012)

Furbys


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

My childhood fear and greatest fear still: people hurting my friends and family.
The difference between my phobia then and now is that back then I would have just stayed in the corner horrified.  Nowadays coupled with the anger and hate that constantly puts me two steps away from going rabid if someone hurts my friends or family chances are I'd beat them to a bloody pulp and not stop.  I have dealt with too many people I know getting hurt to deal with another.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2012)

Needles. Oh god the needles.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Needles. Oh god the needles.



I hear ya.

I never really got into booting shit but that's because a lot of my friends were junkies and it scared me.

You can get addicted to that, like to the rush I guess.

*Text deleted*

I only do kratom now (which is legal here).


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 13, 2012)

When I was 5 I went to see Jurassic park, I spent most of the movie hidden in my dads jean jacket and I had nightmares that the velociraptors would eat me lol.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 13, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> When I was 5 I went to see Jurassic park, I spent most of the movie hidden in my dads jean jacket and I had nightmares that the velociraptors would eat me lol.



Ha! Outta all the fearsome creatures in that movie, it was that little, evil lizard-thing (the one that attacked Wayne Knight) that freaked me out the most.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 13, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Needles. Oh god the needles.



A thousand times, this. The irony is that I'm now type 1 diabetic and insulin dependent. I have to give MYSELF injections several times a day. In my stomach.

The gods have a weird sense of humor.

Also, "Poltergeist." My dad thought that at five, I was mature enough to handle that movie. I'm in my early thirties now and I STILL have nightmares about that fucking movie. Oh, gods, that fucking tree...

*sobs*


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

Knives and other sharp objects.

Strange, seeing as how I'm a knife nut now.

Also fucking fursuits and costumed entertainers.  Never got over that.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 13, 2012)

Drowning. I still don't like swimming and stuff like that. 


I would have this recurring nightmare where a fox wearing a tuxedo and a top hat ala villain would flood my house with water when I was at home by myself.


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 13, 2012)

SILENCE O_O It scares the shit out of me, even to this date I'm not over it. Put me in a small room in silence alone and watch me go mad


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 13, 2012)

Motor vehicles. They scared the hell out of me for years.
Oh, and clowns. I'm still scared of clowns. They are freaking scary, I don't know why people invite them to parties.


----------



## Xeno (Jul 13, 2012)

The dark, and porcelain dolls. My great grandma had an entire room filled with those damn dolls, and I had to sleep in that room when we went there. I suppose I could blame the fear of porcelain dolls on Chucky, I was afraid that one of them would come to life and attack me.


----------



## Sar (Jul 13, 2012)

There was so many things that scared me.

Darkness, heights, cats, needles, people I don't know who want to talk to you, talking to a policeman, airport scanners, planes, drunk people, death of a relative/close one/myself, not sleeping, my house being on fire, any film that was more than a 12, fantasia, level crossings, drowning, swings, awkward silences, murder, dogs, loud noises, being in really busy places, a rodent repellents, sharp objects, ladders, insecure climbing things, strange noises at night, very high pitched noises and getting jumped on my shoulder.

Nowadays, I am still afraid of needles, level crossings, airport scanners, death and very busy places.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 13, 2012)

Heights and being blamed for someones death.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike the fox said:


> The dark, and porcelain dolls. My great grandma had an entire room filled with those damn dolls, and I had to sleep in that room when we went there. I suppose I could blame the fear of porcelain dolls on Chucky, I was afraid that one of them would come to life and attack me.



Holy crap, my best friend was/still is afraid of dolls. She always thought they'd come alive at night. She can't even stand the sight of a 3ft Elmo doll. And is freaked out by Teddy Rupskin 



Sarukai said:


> fantasia.



It's cuz of Night on Bald Mountain, right?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2012)

Fear of the devil was ground into my head at a very young age. The idea that every action was being watched, and that wrong actions would lead to an eternity of hurt and pain. It lead to believing that bad thoughts or morally questionable thoughts were directly planted by the devil himself, and that they should be counteracted with thoughts of calm, simple things. 


That was really it, other than a simple fear of doorknobs and other objects of that sort for fear that malevolent entities on the other side might be able to see me through touching the knobs. 

It was still a nice childhood. c:


----------



## CindEE (Jul 14, 2012)

my parents giving me away
being the focus of attention
saying the wrong thing (to this day, I can't read facial expressions fast enough to always figure out what's appropriate)
falling through cracks in the ground or sewer grates
being kidnapped
the idea of dying
crickets
Jaws (the shark)
touching people
being hit
being yelled at
being lost
crowds 
Crickets

And not counting the right numbers or touching the right objects. But, I realize that was OCD


----------



## raspberryblood (Jul 16, 2012)

i think my biggest fear was probably going to sleep at night. 20 minutes of darkness and silence while trying to get to sleep, feels like you're all alone, and the house creaks. god only knows what might be there if you open your eyes.
terrifying.
stuff.â€‹


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 16, 2012)

Pee wee Herman scared the fuck out of me. And I was also afraid of furrys.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 16, 2012)

Things that fall into the Uncanny Valley. I'm still scared shitless by that stuff today.

Also, Dobby from _Harry Potter._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't like the dark and foeti/babies were  very disturbing in my view, but those are pretty normal things.



^Foeti are pretty creepy, for an inexplicable reason^
I was also afraid of the dark, but not in the usual sense. I was on some prescription drug that was having some adverse side effects; I would have mild visual hallucinations in the dark.
I tried to describe what was going on to my mother, but she started talking to me like I was insane; "Stop saying things like that!", etc... over what turned out to be the side effect of a fucking pill.\

I also forgot handling newborns, maybe for fear of harming them? Humans, kittens, it doesn't matter. In middle school I once had a disturbing thought: "What if every floor tile was a baby?" That made me uneasy.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 16, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> Fear of the devil was ground into my head at a very young age. The idea that every action was being watched, and that wrong actions would lead to an eternity of hurt and pain. It lead to believing that bad thoughts or morally questionable thoughts were directly planted by the devil himself, and that they should be counteracted with thoughts of calm, simple things.


ugh, fucking this

And they wonder why I left it all behind. (Not that that was the only reason, but good gracious, what an atrocious way to live.)


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2012)

i used to be afraid of the sound of a toilet flushing. i used to think the loch ness monster was coming up the pipe. strange how the mind works when your young...


----------

